# Specialized Hardrock Fork Upgrade



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey everybody, I'm new here and thinking about upgrading my standard RST fork on my bike. I am willing to spend up to 300 dollars (US). What do you think would be good for a little bit of everything, like some jumping, cross country, downhill, and freeride? I was thinking of a Sherman Flick, either the QR or the TA. Also, if I get the through axle, what kind of hub should I upgrade to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## socalrider443 (Dec 7, 2005)

i dont think the head angle on the hardrock would have an slack head angle enough to have the flick at the full 150mm.


----------



## trailrash (Jan 7, 2005)

If you're doing some jumping, freeride, and downhill, I would recommend a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper. It's a HEAVY fork, but it will last. It's heavy for cross country purposes, but if you bought a fork that's meant for cross country, you'll end up trashing it on the jumps and freeride.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

trailrash said:


> If you're doing some jumping, freeride, and downhill, I would recommend a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper. It's a HEAVY fork, but it will last. It's heavy for cross country purposes, but if you bought a fork that's meant for cross country, you'll end up trashing it on the jumps and freeride.


yeah, those are damn heavy. One of the heaviest out there. But they can be had very cheaply if you find a new/like-new take-off.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

naw, 150mm is way too much for the hardrocks. yesterday when a friend and were screwing around, we put a kingpin on a hardrock (170mm) and is was WAY choppered out. if you want a nice fork, save up for a pike, or possibly a Reba. the rebas can handle a lot.


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

How about the Fox Vanilla? It has 130mm, which is less than 150 but still pretty good. I just don't want to save up 400+ dollars for the pike or reba.
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK500A00-Fox+Vanilla+R+130+05+Oe.aspx


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

doajump said:


> How about the Fox Vanilla? It has 130mm, which is less than 150 but still pretty good. I just don't want to save up 400+ dollars for the pike or reba.
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK500A00-Fox+Vanilla+R+130+05+Oe.aspx


I didnt really think about that. the vanilla's are amazing. just about anything by fox is takeing over. I would buy the vanilla...but i'd probably kill it, then i'd be mad at myself for ruining a nice fork. you can get slightly older reba's and used ones on ebay for like 200 bucks


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I didnt really think about that. the vanilla's are amazing. just about anything by fox is takeing over. I would buy the vanilla...but i'd probably kill it, then i'd be mad at myself for ruining a nice fork. you can get slightly older reba's and used ones on ebay for like 200 bucks


So if I got a vanilla, maybe off ebay, then the 130mm would not make my bike into a chopper?


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

doajump said:


> So if I got a vanilla, maybe off ebay, then the 130mm would not make my bike into a chopper?


I made the mistake of buying a Manitou Black Super Air 120 for my 03 HardRock.. The angles were all efd up. Luckily I was able to return it. I got a Reba 100 for $260 and Ive never looked back.. Then again, im strictly XC. If you do DH or FR perhaps you should look at a different bike?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

doajump said:


> So if I got a vanilla, maybe off ebay, then the 130mm would not make my bike into a chopper?


it'll chopper it out more than your 100mm fork. thats why the used rebas are perfict.


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> it'll chopper it out more than your 100mm fork. thats why the used rebas are perfict.


And it won't bottom out on stuff like 8-stairs?
http://cgi.ebay.com/FOX-Vanilla-100...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
How bout this 100mm Vanilla for 260? I couldnt find a reba for less than 400 on ebay.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

doajump said:


> I couldnt find a reba for less than 400 on ebay.


I saw one. I'm not telling where, though........................... 

It's now on my watch list.

Ian


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

doajump said:


> And it won't bottom out on stuff like 8-stairs?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FOX-Vanilla-100...ryZ42317QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> How bout this 100mm Vanilla for 260? I couldnt find a reba for less than 400 on ebay.


I think I am getting a reba that I found on ebay, but I haven't confirmed yet. Does it depend what type of reba I get, or are they all essentially the same? What I mean is like the World Cup, Race, Team, etc.


----------



## xshim_myx (Dec 25, 2005)

how bout Rock Shox Revelation? would it be good?


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

xshim_myx said:


> how bout Rock Shox Revelation? would it be good?


I think it would be, but given my bike (a Hardrock), I would be riding a chopper.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

2005 Rock Shox Reba Race Air Fork w/ Poploc Adjust for $350


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

i dunno, i mounted a Z1 on the hardrock at 150mm, it didnt seem to choppered out, but to be on the safe side, i had James Huang reduce it to 110mm, so i wont snap the headtube. Max recommended for the Hardrock would be 120mm, i checked with specialized


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

A $300 fork on a bike that cost just a little more than that is overkill. Any quality fork you get will be a significant increase in performance. I would just price out some closeout forks around 100-120mm if that's the travel you are looking for, but I would not pay more that $200. I put my old manitou SXr on my little brothers hardrock and it completely changed the bike for the better.


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

LetsGoOutside said:


> A $300 fork on a bike that cost just a little more than that is overkill. Any quality fork you get will be a significant increase in performance. I would just price out some closeout forks around 100-120mm if that's the travel you are looking for, but I would not pay more that $200. I put my old manitou SXr on my little brothers hardrock and it completely changed the bike for the better.


You've got a point, but ideally I want a fork that I can save for a new bike when I get it. I could use it on my new and old bike.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Reba-...ryZ58086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I found this one, and it looks pretty good, cheaply used, but the steering tube is cut to 7 3/4 in., or 197mm. I went out and measured my bike, and it was about that. Do you happen to know if it is the same size with the hardrock (standard frame and headset), or not. I don't want to get too small of a steering tube and have to re-sell it. Or am I going in the wrong direction with the reba? I am doing 8-stairs, maybe bigger when I feel up to it, and jumps with gaps of 3-6 ft. and air of 3-5 ft., and again, maybe bigger. When I get the money, I will want to upgrade my bike and be able to keep my fork.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

If the sterer tube looks long enough for your current frame then the Reba would be a great fork. If you plan on keeping it maintained it will last for a long time and you could easily use it on your next bike. When you say "8 stairs" do you mean actually airing from the top to flat landing or just riding down them? If you are just riding down them, then the Reba will be more than adequate and I would imagine that it will hold up fine for your drops (in that case you should be more worried about your wheelset holding up).


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

LetsGoOutside said:


> If the sterer tube looks long enough for your current frame then the Reba would be a great fork. If you plan on keeping it maintained it will last for a long time and you could easily use it on your next bike. When you say "8 stairs" do you mean actually airing from the top to flat landing or just riding down them? If you are just riding down them, then the Reba will be more than adequate and I would imagine that it will hold up fine for your drops (in that case you should be more worried about your wheelset holding up).


I mean jumping from top to bottom, flat landing.


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

doajump said:


> I mean jumping from top to bottom, flat landing.


You dont want an air fork for urban stuff like that.


----------



## drunkle (Nov 11, 2005)

i would think the reba would be fine, what with 32 mm stanchions and being a shock... just dont run it head first into a tree or the ground or whatever.

i think you may have more problems with the stock cranks, bottom bracket, pedals and wheels.


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

phoeneous said:


> You dont want an air fork for urban stuff like that.


I won't be using it for just urban. Some XC and jumps and other stuff too.


----------



## doajump (Jan 23, 2006)

doajump said:


> You've got a point, but ideally I want a fork that I can save for a new bike when I get it. I could use it on my new and old bike.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Reba-...ryZ58086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> I found this one, and it looks pretty good, cheaply used, but the steering tube is cut to 7 3/4 in., or 197mm. I went out and measured my bike, and it was about that. Do you happen to know if it is the same size with the hardrock (standard frame and headset), or not. I don't want to get too small of a steering tube and have to re-sell it. Or am I going in the wrong direction with the reba? I am doing 8-stairs, maybe bigger when I feel up to it, and jumps with gaps of 3-6 ft. and air of 3-5 ft., and again, maybe bigger. When I get the money, I will want to upgrade my bike and be able to keep my fork.


http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK501A00-Marzocchi+Gran+Fondo+06.aspx
How about this one?
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK503A13-Rockshox+Tora+06.aspx
Or this one? lol


----------

